# IDF Drop plates: offset question



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

I'm finished with getting the air suspension to work. Just some minor details to work out. 

The rear is poking perfectly, but it is ET15. My question is whether the IDF drop plates will push it out another 5mm? Meaning final ET is ET10? 

Main concern is I want the top of the tire near the quarter panel to go CLOSER to the car (inwards). Will the IDF plates help me achieve this if it technically extends 5mm out? 

Second, has anyone else have issues with the bolts coming loose? Or is there a way to weld it in and then "UN-weld" it back off afterwards? 


Thank you in advance.


----------



## chrisgti03 (Jun 13, 2003)

Bolt issues is fixed I believe if you tq them properly. The only issue I've heard of is rubbing in the rear passenger side fender lining with big wheels like 18x10. I have the plates too and a set of ccw's also. I want to install them too but I dont want to rub.


----------



## vjg1215 (Mar 23, 2009)

idf plates only adds -2 camber which offsets the thickness of the plate. The top of your wheel will sit within 5mm of its previous location. As long as they are torqued properly you should not have a problem.


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

vjg1215 said:


> idf plates only adds -2 camber which offsets the thickness of the plate. The top of your wheel will sit within 5mm of its previous location. As long as they are torqued properly you should not have a problem.


 Yeah I know that's what it says on the website. But from your personal experience did it bring the wheel in at all?


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)

If you have 18's they aren't worth the hassle. And like you said, the poke is perfect right now. Albeit they retain the wheel position within 5mm of the fender, for some people, like myself, 5mm is make or break. I have 18x10 et28 and there is no way I would want to poke even 1 more mm. 

These plates are more practical for 17" wheels, where there is much more empty space. I dont think you should get them, your car looks good the way it is. :beer:


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

FlybyGLI said:


> If you have 18's they aren't worth the hassle. And like you said, the poke is perfect right now. Albeit they retain the wheel position within 5mm of the fender, for some people, like myself, 5mm is make or break. I have 18x10 et28 and there is no way I would want to poke even 1 more mm.
> 
> These plates are more practical for 17" wheels, where there is much more empty space. I dont think you should get them, your car looks good the way it is. :beer:


 

I see where you're coming from. True I don't want to poke anymore at all. But I also want to center the wheel! The camber is just a bonus. But if it pokes anymore I will be disappointed.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

FlybyGLI said:


> If you have 18's they aren't worth the hassle. And like you said, the poke is perfect right now. Albeit they retain the wheel position within 5mm of the fender, for some people, like myself, 5mm is make or break. I have 18x10 et28 and there is no way I would want to poke even 1 more mm.
> 
> These plates are more practical for 17" wheels, where there is much more empty space. I dont think you should get them, your car looks good the way it is. :beer:


IDF DROP PLATES ON 19's 


rickys re edit by todd williams 83, on Flickr


----------



## macleanshaun (Sep 19, 2008)

Bojan is running IDF plates plus 2* of camber shims. Those wheels are 18x10.5" and he is fine.









The girlfriend is planning to run them moreso for the wheel centering, but two of our friends have run them and ended up with slightly more tire tuck than before. Both are 18x10 ET25 in the rear.


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

macleanshaun said:


> Bojan is running IDF plates plus 2* of camber shims. Those wheels are 18x10.5" and he is fine.
> 
> The girlfriend is planning to run them moreso for the wheel centering, but two of our friends have run them and ended up with slightly more tire tuck than before. Both are 18x10 ET25 in the rear.


Don't forget to add negative toe shims when you add negative camber! :thumbup:


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

najob08 said:


> Don't forget to add negative toe shims when you add negative camber! :thumbup:


Can you give me some information on how to do this?

Will the alignment shop do this?


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

ornithology said:


> Can you give me some information on how to do this?
> 
> Will the alignment shop do this?


Toe shims, and they probably won't do it.


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

najob08 said:


> Toe shims, and they probably won't do it.


Thanks for the headsup. I'll look into it.

Did you ever have any issues with the plates coming loose at all? How did you tigten it?

Did you need new hubs?


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

They tell you that the -2 degrees makes up for the thickness of the drop plate but in reality, it still pokes out probably 3mm more than with no drop plates. If you add the toe shims, this will change again slightly. It depends how tight your wheel fitment is.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

martin13 said:


> They tell you that the -2 degrees makes up for the thickness of the drop plate but in reality, it still pokes out probably 3mm more than with no drop plates. If you add the toe shims, this will change again slightly. It depends how tight your wheel fitment is.


On my 17's it was sucked in about 2-3mm


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)

ornithology said:


> Thanks for the headsup. I'll look into it.
> 
> Did you ever have any issues with the plates coming loose at all? How did you tigten it?
> 
> Did you need new hubs?


No but you will want to get new wheel bearings. At least thats what I've been told.


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

FlybyGLI said:


> No but you will want to get new wheel bearings. At least thats what I've been told.


Not true, just be very careful...










:screwy:


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

najob08 said:


> Not true, just be very careful...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wtf' going on here bojan!! Whoa!


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

Cutting the old bolts out so they dont have to pull the bearing apart to get them out?


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

Jake2k said:


> Cutting the old bolts out so they dont have to pull the bearing apart to get them out?


Yup.


----------



## mk2xflow (Jan 2, 2004)

with a 17, it will movie in 2-3mm. The bigger the wheel, the more it will move in. They will not poke more :beer:


----------

